
New – Scheduled Reserved Instances - tiernano
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-scheduled-reserved-instances/
======
Arbinv
Rather than Scheduled Reserved Instances you would still be much better off
using On-Demand compbined with www.parkmycloud.com

Less cost plus a lot more flexibility...

